# tach trouble shooting, correct voltage at gage



## bingles (Sep 15, 2011)

hello since I probably wont find a service man for the 570LXT Loader Landscaper, does anyone know the correct voltages sent to the tach? With the wires unpluged and tractor running I was get something like .5 volts @idle and then it went up when I pressed the gas peddle. 
That seems about right however I don't have a manual to know, does anyone know if this is correct? Also can I ohm out the gauge its self to see if that's the problem? Also does anyone have the Tach troubleshooting page of the service manual? 

Thanks For your time
Brian


----------



## bingles (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if the listed voltage above is correct with the Tach unpluged and reading off the wire?
Also where does that voltage come from is it pulled off the ALternator or a sensor on the Motor?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Know nothing about specified model, just taking a stab in the dark here. From what has been said I thinking the tach is an electronic one and not mech. If so, the voltage will change with engine speed. Since I don't know anything about equip in discussion, I can't say where or how the voltage is produced. Most likely a pulse generator off the engine that runs through a black box which turns the pulses into a steady DC voltage. Higher the engine speed, faster the pulses and higher the voltage going to the tach.


----------



## bingles (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Mickey and I just wanted to inform everyone that I fixed the tach and hour meter, every connector on the instrument panel needed cleaned and a light sanding by hand, after cleaning all those the tach and hour meter is working great. Still got some more cleaning to do of other things because oil temp doesnt seem to be rising as it should when warm and the hyd warning light doesnt come one when key is turned like manual says. Bulb does work so its not that. 2 other warning lights do not come on when key is turned but not started as well, all the bulbs are good, alll contacts are clean, going to trace wire a little further as seams every connector everywhere ont he tractor is gummed up with dirt bad. 

Take care
BRian


----------

